# EOS M or Powershot S110?



## papa-razzi (Sep 7, 2013)

I can get a powershot S110 or an EOS M for about $350 USD.

The question is, which one?

I want something for taking video where I don't have to manual focus (like on my DSLR).
I want something small for times when I don't want to carry the bigger DSLR around. Ideally to fit in a pocket.

For those that have used both the EOS M and a Powershot S95, S100, S110 - which is a better solution?

The advantage of the S110 would be its size. It will fit in my front pants pocket or shirt pocket. But how good is the low light ability, or the image quality. 

The advantage of the EOS M is better image quality, and if I get in a video taking situation where I need a long lens I have that option with the adapter. However, I'm concerned how "pocketable" it really is - Especially with the 18-55 lens. 

I'd love some advice, as the S110 will be running out of stock prior to the S120 coming available for $100 more. So I need to decide or lose the opportunity to go with the S110.


----------



## batotman (Sep 7, 2013)

The EOS M can be put in a jacket pocket but not a pants pocket. And you're not putting it in your pocket with the 18-55 on it. Though Lord knows someone will show up and argue that point. 

Image quality, big difference. You also don't have a hot shoe on the S110. 

I rarely use my S100. It isn't any better image quality than my S90 or S95 were either. For that matter, it's not a whole lot better quality than my cheap 300 HS, but does have GPS and RAW. 

They're different animals in my opinion. I'd get the EOS M kit and pick up the 22 as well. If I was committed to a pocketable cam, I'd get an RX100 even if it costs a bit more. 

Just my thoughts on it.


----------



## jhanken (Sep 7, 2013)

I have the S95 which I have used a lot, carried to the top of mountains and on 100 mile bike rides. I also have the EOS M, which I am only beginning to explore, but I like.

I see the EOS M as the kind of thing I would traipse around a European city with for a few days. The S95, I literally carry it in my bag every day, and often in my pocket.

They are both very small compared to a DLSR, but there is a significant difference in size for the function. You need to decide just how portable you want it to be.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 7, 2013)

papa-razzi said:


> I can get a powershot S110 or an EOS M for about $350 USD.
> 
> The question is, which one?
> 
> ...


Based on your above-mentioned needs, definitely the S110 ... although EOS-M is small in comparison to a DSLR, it is still big when you compare it to S110 ... EOS-M will fit in a large pocket only if you are going to use the 22mm lens mounted on it ... but that will limit your zoom range .. obviously the images from EOS-M will have much better IQ than the S110 ... after all we are comparing an APS-C sensor with a tiny point&shoot sensor. Happy shopping.


----------



## dtaylor (Sep 7, 2013)

The EOS M isn't a pocket camera, but...I've never been satisfied by the IQ of pocket cameras. IMHO the M (APS-C) is a huge step up.


----------



## bholliman (Sep 7, 2013)

I own both an EOS-M and S100. I've had the S100 for a year and a half and just got the M and 22/2 prime lens 6 weeks ago. I haven't used my S100 once since I received the M. As other here have said, the M's image quality is much, much better. 

Regarding pocketability, the M is really too big it fit comfortably in pants pockets even with the 22/2 lens mounted. A few times I've taken it along in cargo pants side pockets, but thats not a good solution if you are going to do much walking. I normally carry my S100 in a padded belt pack. I have a LowePro Dashport 20 belt pack for the M+22/2. It's roughly twice the size of the S100 belt pack, but not a huge difference as far as being comfortable to carry with you. 

My only issue with using the M in place of the S100 is lack of zoom reach since the only EF-M lens I own is the 22/2. I have the Canon EF adapter and can and do attach my EF lens - but then its a very large kit to carry around. So, if I need reach, I take my M (or 6D) and 70-200 along. At some point I'll probably purchase additional EF-M lenses to give me additional focal length options and still have a portable kit.

I've found the M can replace the S100 for me, so decided to sell S100, its listed for sale on eBay right now.


----------



## jwilbern (Sep 7, 2013)

The S90 takes pretty decent pictures for its size. It's noisy at high ISO's, so I convert to black and white and call it "film grain."


----------



## sdsr (Sep 7, 2013)

The M is only readily pocketable if you have very large pockets and keep the 22mm lens attached; with the zoom, you would surely have to remove the lens first. The M has vastly better image quality in low light/higher ISOs than the S95/100/110 series; the difference is smaller in good light, but still noticeable. If you want something really small that fits easily in a pocket and zooms I would forget about Canon and get a Sony RX100 or its successor - it will cost more than either Canon but give you significantly better image quality than the S95/100/110 even if not as good as the M; i.e., a compromise costs more... (for the price of the RX100's successor you could buy a good DSLR or M43 camera + kit lens or better - but of course most of those won't fit in a pocket either).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 7, 2013)

I had the S95 (my older daughter uses it now), the S100, and recently got the EOS M + 22/2. The S100 is usually my last choice, but when I know I need some zoom range and small size, it's still useful. You mention low light video, the M is a _much_ better choice for that.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 7, 2013)

As a prev. owner of S95, S110 and M, the M will give the best IQ - however it WILL NOT fit in jean pocket. If you plan to shoot outdoor, the S is fine. I never happy shooting with the S indoor w/o flash. 

I know your budget is $350ish, but I highly recommend the Sony RX100 II. Small, Pocketable, IQ is amazing indoor shots up to 3200ISO. Video is super.

Since my wife took my RX1, my 1st choice for compact is rx100 II, not to mention AF speed is really fast. I'm able to capture my kids running around.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 7, 2013)

After being very unhappy with the quality of my point and shoots (first a Canon A1000 and then a Panasonic Lumix LX5), I bought the Canon M with 22 lens on the 299 special. I am extremely happy with it and I finally have a point and shoot with quality that is useable. The main thing for me is not so much the file size or sharpness as the increased dynamic range. In outdoor shots with a mix a full sun and shade the smaller camera photos were so contrasty they were almost unusable.

I do carry the M (with pancake lens) in my shorts pocket. As stated, they will not fit in tight jeans pocket, but cargo shorts yes. Of course if you want the zoom lens then it is not pocketable at all, but I only use the pancake lens and plan to never add anything else.


----------

